# why does my cat keep fighting with my pregnant cat ?



## x-Cinderella-x

i have a cat who is due in roughly a week 
but my other cat wont leave her alone just keep attacking her whenever she sits or lays anywhere??
any ideas on why she is doing this? they have never fought before?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I have the same in my house with my pregnant and lactating Queens. The others seem to know they smell different and especially our neuter girl, she just attacks for no reason.
I always have my queens separated from 2 weeks before birth, just so they don't get any injuries/stressed ect. Then introduce the new family slowly when the kittens are about 4 weeks.*


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

i wish i could do that .. my house has no doors its privately rented so they wont even let us put any up... i have one door in the bathroom but its too small to coop her up in.. hopefully it will pass soon x thank hun at least i know its normal x


----------



## Selk67U2

*Can you not get a big dog crate then and cover it to make a den for her. Put her food/water, litter tray ect in. She really needs a safe haven. Plus the other cat if theres fighting now, could potentially kill the kittens. *


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

yeah i was thinking of that...
but my little girls love being naughty and pull things appart... so i hoping that they will be good


----------



## Selk67U2

*Well the cat & kittens safety should come first really. You could put a padlock on the cage door. Children too, especially very young ones, don't understand and can do some damage to kittens. 
I'm just saying because years ago, before I had my pedigrees, when my daughter was 2(she's 10 now) we had a heavily pregnant stray turn up, she had 5 kittens.I thought they were safe where i'd put them, but My daughter had gone in the room while I was in the kitchen and picked one up to cuddle and dropped it on the floor.....sadly it died it's so easily done, you can't watch kids 24/7
Thats why I did'nt start breeding til last year, she is the youngest, so at 10 is fine with kittens now*


----------



## Guest

mum and kitts really need to be in a safe enclosed area,it simply wont work just having them anywhere,mum will probably cart them around everywhere,especially if she feels threatened by the other cat.And with young kids and other cats around and a clueless owner i doubt they will survive!


----------



## Emstarz

clare7577 said:


> mum and kitts really need to be in a safe enclosed area,it simply wont work just having them anywhere,mum will probably cart them around everywhere,especially if she feels threatened by the other cat.And with young kids and other cats around and a clueless owner i doubt they will survive!


That's a little harsh.
I have two cats and they're not the best of friends but they have stayed out of one another's way - Zelda's nest is under my desk in a dog crate which I padded out for her.
My daughter who is nearly 2 - didn't even notice the kittens until the other day and at first ignored them - when she started to get a little too interested I moved the crate into an old travel cot. My son is nearly four and knows not to touch the kittens - I wouldn't leave him alone with them for long but he's much more interested in the computer.
Zelda hasn't once tried to move her kittens and does seem a really protective Mum.
You must do all you can to keep the kittens safe and away from children and other cats but if the cat is used to being in this environment she shouldn't feel too threatened.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Scarlett-ya pregnant gal needs to be seperate from other animals-the stress could make her reabsorb babies-even at this late stage and it doesn't bold well that she's already been under so much stress,know you didn't choose this situation but their must be a way around it,it could very well sort itself out but i doubt it and what will happen when kitts arrive?Maybe think about asking rspca or catprotection to take her in due to your current situation,not to be horrible but this gal and her unborns need to be a priority right now and unless you can do this for her practically and literally(know your heart is there)then you need to think hard about whats best for her and your other animalsClare-can't believe this but on this occasion i am sadly in agreement you!


----------



## SavannahKitten

> my other cat wont leave her alone just keep attacking her whenever she sits or lays anywhere??


She smells funny.

Keep her away - somehow. She has to be kept stressfree right now.


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

well i didnt think of this but i have an old travel cot i might try and her in that.... that might be a good idea... 
but saying that.. is she okay jumping in and out of it when heavierly pregnant ?
my other cat had her kitten on the stairs lol and she left him there i couldnt believe in the end i moved him into a corner at the top of the stairs which was okay xxx


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

clare7577 said:


> if she feels threatened by the other cat.And with young kids and other cats around and a clueless owner i doubt they will survive!


wow clare thats soo rude!

well just so u know my other cat and kitten survive fine!


----------



## Emstarz

Siamese Kelly said:


> Scarlett-ya pregnant gal needs to be seperate from other animals-the stress could make her reabsorb babies-even at this late stage and it doesn't bold well that she's already been under so much stress,know you didn't choose this situation but their must be a way around it,it could very well sort itself out but i doubt it and what will happen when kitts arrive?Maybe think about asking rspca or catprotection to take her in due to your current situation,not to be horrible but this gal and her unborns need to be a priority right now and unless you can do this for her practically and literally(know your heart is there)then you need to think hard about whats best for her and your other animalsClare-can't believe this but on this occasion i am sadly in agreement you!


Don't get me wrong I am actually in agreement with the both of you you will see that on some of my other posts - I also think that the current cat who I think has a 5wk old kitten should be a priority too - as the pregnant cat came in as a stray and may well be too much to take on at the moment. 
I just wanted to point out though that cats and young children can mix as long as they are dealt with carefully. I also think that calling someone clueless was an unnecessary attack on someone who is asking for help and advice


----------



## Guest

x-Cinderella-x said:


> well i didnt think of this but i have an old travel cot i might try and her in that.... that might be a good idea...
> but saying that.. is she okay jumping in and out of it when heavierly pregnant ?
> my other cat had her kitten on the stairs lol and she left him there i couldnt believe in the end i moved him into a corner at the top of the stairs which was okay xxx


Its actually not ok for them to be at the top of the stairs! tiny babies can and will move about and a tumble down the stairs will result in death!


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

well babies are fine and well.. plus there was baby gates at the top im not stupid x


----------



## Guest

x-Cinderella-x said:


> well babies are fine and well.. plus there was baby gates at the top im not stupid x


baby gates with bars or mesh??if they have bars my adults get get through them!


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

nah one mesh at top of stairs x i got a barred on down stairs and both my cats walk through em lol


----------



## Emstarz

clare7577 said:


> Its actually not ok for them to be at the top of the stairs! tiny babies can and will move about and a tumble down the stairs will result in death!


Although I wouldn't keep my fur babies like this - many kittens on the farms here are born up at the top of barns and I was surprised that they don't just topple off - usually around 5/6wks they are either able to climb down or Mum carries them down - not what I'd like for my cats/kittens - but kittens being up high does not mean they are certain to fall to their death.


----------



## Guest

Emstarz said:


> Although I wouldn't keep my fur babies like this - many kittens on the farms here are born up at the top of barns and I was surprised that they don't just topple off - usually around 5/6wks they are either able to climb down or Mum carries them down - not what I'd like for my cats/kittens - but kittens being up high does not mean they are certain to fall to their death.


Maybe, but just seemed like a unnessasary risk to me.But each to their own,everybody does things differently i suppose doesnt nessasarily make them right or wrong


----------



## x-Cinderella-x

clare7577 said:


> Maybe, but just seemed like a unnessasary risk to me.But each to their own,everybody does things differently i suppose doesnt nessasarily make them right or wrong


Everybody does things differently - exactly.. x


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Scarlet-ignore Clare's personal and petty posts and concentrate on any if any that may be of help to you at the moment


----------



## emad galal

[QUOTE = "Selk67U2 ، post: 161421 ، عضو: 3626"] *لدي نفس الشيء في منزلي مع الملكات الحوامل والمرضعات. يبدو أن الآخرين يعرفون أن رائحتهم مختلفة وخاصة فتاتنا المحايدة ، فهي تهاجم دون سبب.:مشوش:*
*دائمًا ما يتم فصل ملكاتي قبل أسبوعين من الولادة ، فق*
ht


----------

